# Cheap Hack for a DIY Hitch Rack



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I've always stuffed bikes in the van. Have a great system.
They stay clean do just fine.

But the bike pack/fat type bikes are just long, large, and often muddy as heck. 
I'm not a fan of the rear racks, but I'm just slow to change. And cheap.

So I got one of these. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-deluxe-cargo-carrier-66983.html

And I stuck one of these on it. 
https://deltacycle.com/transport/bike-hitch-15mm

Sure you have to pull the F wheel off. 
But it works great. And it's way less expensive than every single other factory hitch rack option I know of.

-JCBs


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

That's what I did for a while. Worked out great. Our two older bikes had QR front axles so that is how it was initially setup. When I got a newer bike with a thru axle I swapped the anchor point to accommodate. It was faster and easier to mount bikes with the QR but it still worked.

I've since upgraded to a tray style rack. The tray rack is much faster to mount bikes to, it folds, and is much faster to take on and off the car. That being said, the cargo carrier bike rack held the bikes more securely. Used to take an off-road route home which is something I won't do with the tray rack.

Every rack option will have its pro's and con's.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

My Fatso rig is a Surly. 
Ever use their thru axles? Not the easier or quickest system. 
And plenty of opportunity to lose a few unique parts. 

So yes-not the quickest or easiet.
But the over priced shiny systems will have to wait. 
Until then this will do!
Go ride.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, that's a great idea. I've done similar over the years. I have long since gotten rid of that rack that I built using that same type of hitch-tray.

So you can vary it up a bit so you don't have to remove the front tire. Here's what the motorcycle guys do. Imagine doing something simpler with plywood or 2x4 or channels. Imagine works well here. One could go from budget to the moon on this. Beauty is it can all be done with basic tools.

By the way, do a google search on "motorcycle hitch rack images". You'll get the idea.


----------



## JamieConway88 (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh that's a great idea. I'm looking for a tool to carry my bike along. Thank you for your sharing.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Any way to get the small wheel trays or straps that come on a tray type rack? if so, they could be added to one of these DIY designs.

I could use a DIY for something like this:


----------

